# Head gasket replacement?



## MTS (May 6, 2007)

I had a Nissan dealership replace my head gasket just a few months ago. Now the oil light is coming on. Would there be a chance that they would have to drain the oil before replacing the head gasket and then after replacing the head gasket topping the oil off to the recommended levels? I don't have any oil leaks under my car and I do not smell or see oil burning.  Could someone enlighten me on this. Thank you.


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

Depends on how they took the head off the motor. If they left the front cover on, then no they would not have to change the oil (would hope they did though). If they pulled the front cover off the remove head then yes oil was drained. Dude, however they may have done it, get back to the dealer pronto and have them lick there calf over.


----------



## MTS (May 6, 2007)

Toolman5523, Well the problem with my car having no oil in it comes with another issue that I have with my car. Apparently my cars catalytic converter internal (porcelain beads or something to that matter) have been sucked up into the car engine and from what the dealer told me the damage has been done. It has caused the oil to burn out of the engine as it tries to fill the score marks that the porcelain beads have caused in the piston chambers. So Dealer told me that I'll need a new engine now, as well as a new catalytic converter. How messed up is that!


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

Then why in GOD's name did they change the head gasket?


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

Nissan is having a problem with it's catalyst coming apart and damaging their motors. Why did they not find that out earlier, when the head was off?


----------



## MTS (May 6, 2007)

Good question. Is there anyway I could find out if they knew about before hand. It just seems to me that as quickly as one problem was solved the other showed up. Is that even possible that it could have happened so quickly like that. Hard to believe.


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

Just ask your dealer to explain it to you. How long has it been since the gasket was removed? Did you ever have a check engine light on?


----------

